# Nasty black streaks



## zamboniman (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I stumbled on this site by chance. This is my first post and a I am also newbie at camping. I need some advice.
I have a travel trailer and it has black steaks caused by water run off from the roof. . Does anyone have any helpful advice on how to clean up my walls? 
Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out RV stores. There are all kinds of products that are used for black streak removal. Mine aren't that bad but I try to keep the roof as clean as possible. This will go a long way towards prevention. Be careful what you use and there are treatments you can use too. Just be careful that anything with silicone will actually damage the roof.


----------



## jbenz53 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have tried the black streak remover they sell in stores but it don't work to good. Started using bug and tar remover (same stuff you use on your truck) and the black streaks wipe right off. We tend to get a lot of black streaks under the hinges of our hybrid.


----------

